# Looks like Fender is taking a page out of Carvin's Book



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2013)

With control, TPG Growth and Servco make Fender more consumer friendly | peHUBpeHUB



> Nine months since taking control of Fender Musical Instruments, TPG Growth and Servco Pacific are finally talking about the changes occurring at the company whose instruments helped define modern music.
> 
> Customers, for the first time, will be able to order and buy guitars at the Fender website beginning in late November, according to William McGlashan, the founder and managing partner of TPG Growth. This includes &#8220;custom-configurable&#8221; guitars, like the famed Telecaster and Stratocaster that can be made to a user&#8217;s unique specifications. Such orders will likely take about two to three months for delivery. &#8220;That&#8217;s the current operating plan. It could be much faster than that,&#8221; McGlashan said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 12, 2013)

You're shitting me.

This is great, so they're taking the Carvin route now? I really REALLY hope this works out, as I would definitely order a nice American Telecaster from them if this works out the way I think it will.


----------



## Syriel (Oct 12, 2013)

Ohh semi-custom Fenders? Call me interested.


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 12, 2013)

Sounds very promising, I look forward to seeing how it's going to work.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 12, 2013)

Sounds awesome to me, let's just see how it fleshes out.


----------



## jordanky (Oct 12, 2013)

This could be a very lucrative endeavor for the Fender camp as long as there isn't a crazy markup just because they're offering this program in the first place.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 12, 2013)

So, will they be undercutting dealers?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2013)

Don't know. May found out during or sometime before November.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm intrigued, but then again you could just get a full custom G&L for either the same price or cheaper...and I would much rather have a G&L personally.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow... I wonder what sort of price bracket semi-customs will be in.


----------



## asfeir (Oct 12, 2013)

Well, this could be interesting. I hope it will not be a very limited semi-custom thing.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 12, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So, will they be undercutting dealers?



Yeah, that's the first thing I thought of, too. I can't imagine they are just going to duplicate the Carvin route, or this will piss off a lot of dealers. Unless they do something with pricing so it's not more expensive to buy from a dealer. I remember a few years ago when BRJ started selling direct and that irritated a lot of his dealers because he was eliminating the "need" to be a dealer, and effectively eliminated his dealers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, that's the first thing I thought of, too. I can't imagine they are just going to duplicate the Carvin route, or this will piss off a lot of dealers. .



Or they can just cut out the middle man.

Don't know if they'll go this route. Guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## snowblind56 (Oct 12, 2013)

The only way I'd be interested is if they pretty much duplicated the way you order a Jackson Custom Select.


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 12, 2013)

Awesome! This makes them much more likely as a future purchase, if not for me, for my boyfriend.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 12, 2013)

I think a lot more info is needed before calling this a win or not. Fender isn't stupid, they're not going to undercut themselves by offering cheap[er] semi-customs than thier higher end standard models.


----------



## atimoc (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm guessing they won't be particularly cheap because of the aforementioned dealer issues. 

That said, I'd definitely be interested if Fender is able to provide some features that aren't usually available in production models, e.g. contoured Tele bodies and matching headstocks.


----------



## mcd (Oct 12, 2013)

subscribed!


----------



## snowblind56 (Oct 12, 2013)

atimoc said:


> I'm guessing they won't be particularly cheap because of the aforementioned dealer issues.
> 
> That said, I'd definitely be interested if Fender is able to provide some features that aren't usually available in production models, e.g. contoured Tele bodies and matching headstocks.




I'd be thrilled to get a radius that is 12" or bigger and true Jumbo Frets.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh man. I'll be following this thread for sure. If I can get a semi-custom Jaguar, I'll be the happiest man alive.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Oct 12, 2013)

Seems like a great idea! If it goes well for Fender maybe Jackson could be down the line...?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 12, 2013)

I'd so order a semi-custom Fender.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 12, 2013)

This sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 12, 2013)

Chuck said:


> I'd so order a semi-custom Fender.



Ditto. Honestly, the only thing lacking for me on standard instruments is the contoured heel and some compound radius options.

Actually, if they just offered the existing Deluxe models with a whole range of color options I'd be happy though...


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 12, 2013)

Hmmm, just read through the article and find this a nugget a little farther down:



> The firm, at that time, took part in the deal to buy Fender from CBS. Last year, Servco chose to boost its stake because it felt more could be done with Fender, Fukunaga said.&#8221;There are opportunities as a lifestyle brand that we haven&#8217;t fully realized,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Servco conducted a &#8220;soft bake off&#8221; for a partner and picked TPG because of its experience in growing consumer brands like J.Crew. &#8220;[TPG] took a brand that was an online catalog company and turned it into a great global retailer,&#8221; Fukunaga said.



Untapped potential as a lifestyle brand? That doesn't make me feel happy...


----------



## snowblind56 (Oct 12, 2013)

ImNotAhab said:


> Seems like a great idea! If it goes well for Fender maybe Jackson could be down the line...?




Ummmm, Jackson beat them to the punch last year with their Custom Select line...


----------



## ImNotAhab (Oct 13, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> Ummmm, Jackson beat them to the punch last year with their Custom Select line...



Aren't they still crazy expensive!? My assumption was the Fender pricing would be around Carvin levels!

#wishfulthinking


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 13, 2013)

ImNotAhab said:


> My assumption was the Fender pricing would be around Carvin levels!



We still don't even know what pricing Fender would use for their standard models. 

Something tells me it'll be along the line of these prices.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 13, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So, will they be undercutting dealers?


What's the point of dealers in the internet age, though ?


----------



## exo (Oct 13, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> What's the point of dealers in the internet age, though ?


 the ability to go into a shop, pick one up, and PLAY the sucker before you drop cash......


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 13, 2013)

Holy shit. Now GASing for a hardtail HxS Strat in Daphine Blue with a white pickguard


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 13, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> What's the point of dealers in the internet age, though ?



I'm not talking about the need for dealers themselves, but the treatment of the giant, preexisting network of Fender dealers, many of which are small privately owned operations.


----------



## tommychains (Oct 13, 2013)

Seafoam green with kahler bridge, here I come! 

Gimmegimmegimmegimme


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 13, 2013)

Something tells me Kahlers aren't going to be a semi-custom option, since there are no Fenders that currently have them.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 13, 2013)

Now, this is interesting.


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Oct 13, 2013)

I wonder if this will open the board to a much wider palate of left handed instruments. Fender has generally been pretty good to lefties but there's been a lot unavailable as well. If that opens up, I'll be really excited.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Oct 14, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> Untapped potential as a lifestyle brand? That doesn't make me feel happy...



I'd expect to see that conducted alongside the actual guitars and probably isn't anything to warrant a musician's concern. Harley Davidson is a great example of what they're talking about.


----------



## Ironbird (Oct 14, 2013)

A semi-custom Tele in flat army green with black Kahler and matching hardware would make me rock hard. 

In my pants.


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 14, 2013)

But wait... Will we get Fender ERG's? I'd die for a Fender 30" scale 8 string.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 14, 2013)

This thread is making my head hurt.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Fell free to mod-nuke it from orbit.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 14, 2013)

Bring back the Showmaster HH and color me interested.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 14, 2013)

exo said:


> the ability to go into a shop, pick one up, and PLAY the sucker before you drop cash......


Which is actually not the case with built-to-order instruments.
Don't mistake me, I have met a few exceptional individuals running guitar shops, whose advice was invaluable, but most of them are students looking for a saturday job. Paying a premium for trying badly setup and banged guitars is not my idea of wise spending.


----------



## Loomer (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh pleeeeease let there be an option for a hardtail Jazzmaster!!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 15, 2013)

Some of you fellers seems to not realize the difference between semicustom and full-on custom, hahaha.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 15, 2013)

This is some amazing news, and I'm eager to see how it pans out. *IF* their prices aren't too crazy, I just might get some 6-string GAS in...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 15, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Some of you fellers seems to not realize the difference between semicustom and full-on custom, hahaha.



Exactly. Shit, even Carvin doesn't do Kahlers or lets you choose scale lengths.


----------



## Orren (Oct 19, 2013)

MikeDojcsak said:


> I wonder if this will open the board to a much wider palate of left handed instruments. Fender has generally been pretty good to lefties but there's been a lot unavailable as well. If that opens up, I'll be really excited.



As a fellow lefty, that was my first question and hope too!

Orren


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd totally score a silverburst HSS with a 60's headstock.

I'm onboard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2013)

Semi-update. This article here pretty much repeats everything in the OP, but adds in an official word from Fender:



> Fender&#8217;s official comment as of late Thursday, October 17, was: &#8220;We don't have anything to share at this time and will be happy to provide an update when we know more."


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 25, 2014)

Design Your Own Fender Guitar or Bass

Very interesting, not as adept as Carvin's builder by far but this is a great step forward considering they can't really cannibalize retailers and shops by selling the same guitars direct to people. A Custom builder seemed like the logical next step. A bit high though for what you're getting, hardly any options that weren't aesthetic and I was already at American Deluxe prices without the American Deluxe appointments, seems like you're paying more for it being built as you prefer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like they weren't lying.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 25, 2014)

I remember that thread! Couldn't find it so I figured I'd open a new one instead of necro-bumping it!


----------



## 12enoB (Mar 25, 2014)

Haha when I read this I thought it would be funny in my head if they only offered Alder and Ash bodies with a variety of maple necks. Then I clicked on the site and that's exactly what it was. Doesn't seem like anything new, you can get these guitars without requesting a specific build... If the consistency from instrument to instrument is better then it might be something to take a look at.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll take a Warmoth.


----------



## Rylynn (Mar 26, 2014)

"No HH configuration, no baritones, no Evertune, no carved tops, no 24/27 frets, no ebony = MEH"


----------



## Blitzie (Mar 26, 2014)

Swing and a miss.


----------



## Forkface (Mar 26, 2014)

lol no jaguars. no dice.


----------



## 7stg (Mar 26, 2014)

Needs more strings, longer scale, H-H or HSH pickup config, 24 maybe 27 frets, hipshot bridge, string through, ... Well, this looks great for the typical fender player, but it's not gonna work for me.


----------



## The Q (Mar 26, 2014)

Pre-emptive apologies to Fender and Gibson lovers, but... I just can't like them at all. 

When so many skilled luthiers produce such great instruments at the faction of what a custom Gibson or Fender (that also look like 60 years ago; come on, give us something modern), while at the same time offering great playability, options and support, I simply cannot support these companies. Especially when I see relic'd instruments costing 5K (or even 25K in case of Gibbons's signature).

This custom designer shows how rigid Fender's mentality on design is. But that's OK I guess, if one considers that they cater to a specific audience.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 26, 2014)

Priced out at nearly 1700 for what I want. (jass bass)

I think I'll go wormoth when I do.


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Mar 26, 2014)

BEWARE: NOT FOR METAL PLAYERS!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 26, 2014)

Rylynn said:


> "No HH configuration, no baritones, no Evertune, no carved tops, no 24/27 frets, no ebony = MEH"


 


7stg said:


> Needs more strings, longer scale, H-H or HSH pickup config, 24 maybe 27 frets, hipshot bridge, string through, ... Well, this looks great for the typical fender player, but it's not gonna work for me.


 
Have you guys considered a Jackson instead?


----------



## Rylynn (Mar 26, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Have you guys considered a Jackson instead?



Relax it's sarcasm, I love my SSS Standard Strat


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 26, 2014)

Stainless frets yet???


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 26, 2014)

Rylynn said:


> Relax it's sarcasm, I love my SSS Standard Strat


 
I know, just couldn't resist an opportunity to jab the tastes of the majority of the forum. 

And having Fender do this is great and all, after getting a US G&L, I dunno if I can go back...

However, the option to have a Strat with dual P90s...


----------



## 7stg (Mar 26, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Have you guys considered a Jackson instead?



Yeah, the Jackson b7 is great. Better still, the Carvin dc7x. Also, the Ibanez m80m is a great 8 string.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeeeeeeesssssss....


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Mar 26, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'll take a Warmoth.





chrisharbin said:


> Priced out at nearly 1700 for what I want. (jass bass)
> 
> I think I'll go wormoth when I do.


The right answers


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 26, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Have you guys considered a Jackson instead?



Pretty sure Rylyn was joking. Not sure about the other guy. 

I say give them time. They're probably just testing the waters.


----------



## esp_eraser (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea
Cant check it out atm as its for desktop or ios only.
Have never really seen fender as a company that can cater over and above for metal needs so those expecting 27 frets or hipshots etc, are clearly looking at the wrong manufacturer.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd love to have one. But they are not quite right. For example, If I'm going to drop that kinda coin, I'd at least like the rounded heel like the muricun' deluxe's. Also, I don't want string through on the jazz bass I priced out. But you can't do a "modern" neck with a "vintage" body. 

So considering the price, it's really nothing all that special.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 26, 2014)

Surely most beginning built to order projects wouldn't start off with all those options I'm sure. Give them some time to grow and I'm sure they'll add some of those options for the builds in the future. I'd order one if the prices were a bit more reasonable.


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 27, 2014)

So, you're telling me I can have this beautiful silver burst telecaster, with a contemporary 9,5 inch radius (put that in your pipe shredders!) and beautiful gold hardware for only 2099$ before tax? 






Also, I can be all kinds of gangsta with this engraving thing. 






You'll see me rollin. And most probably y'all be hatin'.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Mar 27, 2014)

"All bodies feature high-luster gloss polyurethane finishes"



I'd really dig an ash tele with a natural or transparent blonde matte finish. Or a matte black. Ah well, maybe Charvel will start doing some cool stuff like this.


----------



## electriceye (Mar 27, 2014)

What a bunch of horsesh*t this configurator is. You can't even config for HH. You can't get a 70's era headstock. One choice of bridge. No neck wood choices. As others said, I'll build my dream Strat from Warmoth for half the price and with all the options I could ask for.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 27, 2014)

Options were kind of option-less on the builder. Hope they expand on it later on.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Not a bad idea but I had a $2000 guitar spec'd out when I was done and to me it wasn't worth that much (yeah, I'm cheap).

Now if they would add one more string as an option, I may consider....


----------



## feraledge (Mar 27, 2014)

No Floyd or humbucker option on telecasters? No dice.


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 27, 2014)

The thing is, you can build something from let's say... Warmoth, and get more options for a lot less money. The body and neck would probably be better quality, too.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 27, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Options were kind of option-less on the builder. Hope they expand on it later on.



Agreed.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Mar 27, 2014)

Seems like everyone in this thread is mistaking this program for another custom shop. The reason there are very limited options is because you can only build guitars from existing parts included on guitars made by fender. So of course you cant get a floyd on a tele because Fender doesn't offer a tele with a floyd.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Mar 27, 2014)

xwmucradiox said:


> Seems like everyone in this thread is mistaking this program for another custom shop. The reason there are very limited options is because you can only build guitars from existing parts included on guitars made by fender. So of course you cant get a floyd on a tele because Fender doesn't offer a tele with a floyd.



If that were completely true, we'd be able to at least get an H/S Tele. In other news, I want a Silverburst H/S Tele.


----------



## cromaticas (Mar 27, 2014)

why would anyone looking for modern spec instruments would be looking at fender anyway...


----------



## Murmel (Mar 27, 2014)

This is a step in a good direction, hopefully they'll allow for more options in the future.
As a huge Fender fanboy I still have to agree that right now, Warmoth is a better run for your money.

You could always slap a Fender decal on the Warmoth headstock to make it look authentic.


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 27, 2014)

The options are so limited, it is totally neutered.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 27, 2014)

The Q said:


> Pre-emptive apologies to Fender and Gibson lovers, but... I just can't like them at all.
> 
> When so many skilled luthiers produce such great instruments at the faction of what a custom Gibson or Fender (that also look like 60 years ago; come on, give us something modern), while at the same time offering great playability, options and support, I simply cannot support these companies. Especially when I see relic'd instruments costing 5K (or even 25K in case of Gibbons's signature).
> 
> This custom designer shows how rigid Fender's mentality on design is. But that's OK I guess, if one considers that they cater to a specific audience.



The last time Gibson or Fender were "modern" was in the 60s.  They stick to what they do because they're the forefathers of their respective designs and will always be. FMIC also has Jackson and Charvel for their "modern" outlets, so I will side with them in the assumed notion that they don't need a more modern edge for their classic instruments. Hell will freeze over the day that there aren't people out there willing to pay top dollar for a real Fender or Gibson.


----------



## tommychains (Mar 27, 2014)

I just want a reverse headstock...


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Mar 27, 2014)

MikeH said:


> The last time Gibson or Fender were "modern" was in the 60s.  They stick to what they do because they're the forefathers of their respective designs and will always be. FMIC also has Jackson and Charvel for their "modern" outlets, so I will side with them in the assumed notion that they don't need a more modern edge for their classic instruments. Hell will freeze over the day that there aren't people out there willing to pay top dollar for a real Fender or Gibson.



this



The Q said:


> come on, give us something modern


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't think this and Warmoth are catering to entirely the same markets, honestly.

Warmoths are for people who want a strat, this is for people who want a Fender *S*trat.

Warmoths are for people who want/are able to do assembly, electronics, and fret dressing themselves, this is for people who want a guitar that's done out of the box. 

Warmoths are (often) for people who want a plethora of non-standard options they can't normally get from Fender themselves, this is for people who want an American Standard in a color they couldn't get it in before .

And seriously guys, when you start getting in to the really nice stuff or going crazy with options and top-shelf hardware and electronics, Warmoths are _not_ cheap. I would know, I've spent waaaay more time than any reasonable person should speccing out Warmoth builds .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2014)

Govan Emmanuel said:


> *Shit ton of humbuckers*



That, and see all of Jackson's and Charvel's lineup. 

Shit, I believe a lot of the low-end - midrange Charvels and Jacksons, sans the Chinese, Indonesia, and Indian-made stuff, is made in Fender's Ensenada plant.

EDIT: That Highway One Showmaster, doe.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I don't think this and Warmoth are catering to entirely the same markets, honestly.
> 
> Warmoths are for people who want a strat, this is for people who want a Fender *S*trat.
> 
> ...



BUT.........

I so no real reason why a "vintage" jazz bass can't have a "modern" neck. I don't want string through body (and no I don't care that the bridge is dual, I don't want the holes)


----------



## 3074326 (Mar 28, 2014)

xwmucradiox said:


> Seems like everyone in this thread is mistaking this program for another custom shop. The reason there are very limited options is because you can only build guitars from existing parts included on guitars made by fender. So of course you cant get a floyd on a tele because Fender doesn't offer a tele with a floyd.



Exactly. Fender has a custom shop that will build whatever crazy shit you guys want. This is a tool for the general population to build a variation of a Standard or Deluxe. _They could have not done this_.. Give them some credit. Christ almighty.


----------



## Floppystrings (Mar 28, 2014)

cromaticas said:


> why would anyone looking for modern spec instruments would be looking at fender anyway...



Why not.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2014)

Floppystrings said:


> Why not.



Because Ibanez, ESP, Schecter, Washburn, Chapman, Rondo, PRS, Jackson, Charvel, EVH, Fernandes, Godin, Kramer, EBMM/SBMM, Parker, and Yamaha.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Mar 28, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because Ibanez, ESP, Schecter, Washburn, Chapman, Rondo, PRS, Jackson, Charvel, EVH, Fernandes, Godin, Kramer, EBMM/SBMM, Parker, and Yamaha.



...and then?

I think this is pretty cool personally. I wouldn't have any use for it because if I was going to buy a Fender it would pretty much be just for the neck. Everthing else would likely get modded to all sorts of hell. If a plain, old Strat in a funky color is what blows your skirt up then this is worth having I think.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 28, 2014)

I have no idea why all the negs against Fender. Some simply wants them, they're classics, and will never go out of fashion.
While I generally do prefer other designs, the Strat has always been one of my favorite guitars, and it's so versatile - seems to me Jeff Beck has no trouble being a stratcat.. 

Regarding classics, does anyone expect Harley Davidson to crack out a carbon-wrapped street racer


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 28, 2014)

3074326 said:


> Fender has a custom shop that will build whatever crazy shit you guys want.




Seriously, hahaha. Want that crazy coffee table wood top floyd equipped seven string tele? Shell out for a full Fender Custom.

This is more like those ESP and Jackson series where you can get a standard model "custom" ordered with a non-standard color, not so much like a full custom shop, or even a semi-custom operation like Carvin. Other major companies don't have anything even close to this, including companies that SSO usually fawns all over.

How many times has there been a new RG and we see multiple comments about how they wish it was available in more colors? You know, "If this was available in white, I'd buy it in a heartbeat!" Threads like this make me think that even if Ibanez were to do something like have an RG semicustom shop that let you order standard Prestige models in any color from Ibby's palette, people would just complain that you couldn't also order them with nine strings, cocobolo fretboards and evertunes .


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmm. I can pay $1799 to Fender, or just buy this:

G&L Legacy Electric Guitar with Tinted Maple Neck Blonde | Musician&#39;s Friend

Not to hard to choose that.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 28, 2014)

I think a lot of people are missing the fact that the vast majority of us are not the target audience.

This isn't for people who want a semi-custom guitar that looks and feels like a Strat or a Tele, or people that don't mind modding or bulding partscasters.

This is for (and I'm paraphrasing from a post on TDPRI) the people that will only accept a Fender that's made in America that's brand new and with their exact feature set and has a certificate of authentication. The people that want the "real thing" and accept no substitutes. It's not for full customs - there's the actual custom shop, as people mentioned - but for people who want, say, an American Standard Strat in Ash in Lake Placid Blue with a left-handed headstock, humbuckers, and a Deluxe bridge. Something that Fender COULD offer but doesn't.

I'd never buy one - the only other Fender I want/need is another Jazz, and they don't offer P/J pickup combos - but there's a definite niche that this would appeal to. It's just definitely not us.

That said, there is a pretty bad lack of options - but I'm sure as they make money off of this, they'll add more further down the line.


----------



## kherman (Mar 28, 2014)

For fun I spec'd one out similar to my Squier CV.
I know, Apples/Oranges. But, really like my CV.
So, I look at it as I got off on the cheap. 






Body Material:Alder
Body Color: Candy Apple Red
Neck:1950s Vintage Hot Rod Stratocaster, Maple Fingerboard+$200.00
Pickups:1959 Stratocaster SSS+$50.00
Pickguard:3-Ply Parchment
Knobs, Switch Tips & Covers:Aged White
Hardware Finish:Nickel
Tuning Machines:Vintage Standard
Bridge:Vintage Stratocaster
Strings:.010-.046
Caseremium Vintage-Style Tweed Case+$100.00
Buy Now: $1,849.99 






Squier Classic Vibe 50's Strat in Candy Apple Red with matching headstock.
Body: Alder
Finish: Polyester
Neck: 1-Piece Maple, Modern "C" Shape
Fingerboard: Maple, 9.5" (241 mm)
Frets: 21, Medium Jumbo
Scale Length: 25.5" (648 mm)
Nut Width: 1.65" (42 mm)
Hardware: Chrome
Tuning Keys: Vintage-style tuning machines
Bridge: Vintage-style, 6-saddle tremolo
Pickguard: 3-ply white
Neck pickup: Custom Stratocaster pickup (AlNiCo III)
Middle pickup: Custom Stratocaster pickup (AlNiCo III)
Bridge pickup: Custom Stratocaster pickup (AlNiCo III)
Pickup switching: 5-Position Blade: Position 1. Bridge Pickup, Position 2. Bridge and Middle Pickups, Position 3. Neck Pickup, Position 4. Middle and Neck Pickup, Position 5. Neck Pickup
Controls: Master Volume, Tone, Tone
Strings: (.009 - .042) Nickel Plated Steel

excellent condition
$289 used at M-G-R . 

Plays and sounds great and does the Strat thing just fine for me. 


*Now! On a more serious note.*
The basic Strat build I did up there is not worth no $1850.
Not for someone to just grab basic production materials (not customshop) and assemble them together.
As someone else mentioned, one should be able to find an "off the rack" Strat similarly spec'd for much less. Even if the "rack" needed a couple upgrades it would still most likely be cheaper in the end. 

If Fender wants to really compete in the "factory direct" "build to order" game, they have to bring prices down. They've cut out the middle man. No reason they should not be able to lower the cost. And they have to add a whole lot more options.

Maybe I'm just spoiled by my Carvins.
Here's my last build.




ST300C
OFR (German) bridge.
Deep honey burst flame.
Gold hardware.
Matching flame headstock.
Abalone dot inlays.
Rosewood board.
SS jumbo frets.
14" radius.
Twinblade neck & middle pickups.
C22b bridge humbucker.
Mahogany neck & body.
Sperzel tuners.
1 volume
1 tone.
5 way switch.
Tweed case.
$1525 shipped.

Even if I were to do $300 in upgrades (pickups, electronics, etc..) to this guitar, I would still have a lot more guitar for the money than what the Fender builder is offering.

A Carvin Bolt spec'd close to what the Strat builder I made is just under $900.
Again , with $300 worth of upgrades, Add another $150 for Carvin custom neck "hidden option" profile. I'm still cheaper than Fenders builder.
And yes, Carvin offers custom neck profiles. "Hidden option" from $150 (common neck profiles) to $300 (less common profiles). You have to ask.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 28, 2014)

kherman said:


> The basic Strat build I did up there is not worth no $1850.
> Not for someone to just grab basic production materials (not customshop) and assemble them together.
> As someone else mentioned, one should be able to find an "off the rack" Strat similarly spec'd for much less. Even if the "rack" needed a couple upgrades it would still most likely be cheaper in the end.



What is it worth, then? Keep it mind, even a bog standard American Standard Strat is already $1250:

Fender American Standard Stratocaster - Olympic White | Sweetwater.com

...and they make and sell thousands of those from an assembly line every year. I don't know if you've noticed, but apart from Gibson, Fender makes pretty much the most affordable American-made guitars out there, and part of what allows them to do that is the sheer numbers they push every year. 

I don't know why people seem surprised that there's an upcharge on something that is, by design, small-batch like this is. What should that upcharge be? Would people suggest it's only one or two hundred dollars? Is the upcharge that small if you wanted to order an M-II from ESP in a non-standard color? (And M-IIs are much pricier than AmStd strats to begin with).



kherman said:


> If Fender wants to really compete in the "factory direct" "build to order" game, they have to bring prices down. They've cut out the middle man. No reason they should not be able to lower the cost. And they have to add a whole lot more options.



I don't think Fender _is_ trying to compete in the factory direct or made to order game. They're adding another option for people who want Fender guitars, not another option for people who just want made-to-order guitars in general.


----------



## kherman (Mar 28, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> What is it worth, then? Keep it mind, even a bog standard American Standard Strat is already $1250:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




An upcharge on a guitar that is not sold through a dealer. But, direct from Fender. Yet can be hundreds of dollars above a store bought Strat. That's not a small mark up. That's a huge mark up if you really think about it.
There's no dealer cost. No dealers markup. Yet, the one I spec'd would be 
$600 over a store bought USA Standard Strat. So, how much is the real markup from Fender's cost to $1850 direct to customer?
Why not pass that's savings that's not being paid to the dealer onto the customer? 
I just don't see this being successful.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 28, 2014)

kherman said:


> An upcharge on a guitar that is not sold through a dealer. But, direct from Fender. Yet can be hundreds of dollars above a store bought Strat. That's not a small mark up. That's a huge mark up if you really think about it.
> There's no dealer cost. No dealers markup. Yet, the one I spec'd would be
> $600 over a store bought USA Standard Strat. So, how much is the real markup from Fender's cost to $1850 direct to customer?
> Why not pass that's savings that's not being paid to the dealer onto the customer?
> I just don't see this being successful.



ESP did the same thing for years and years and years.


----------



## kherman (Mar 28, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ESP did the same thing for years and years and years.




But, wasn't it still through your Dealer? Not ESP direct?


----------



## yingmin (Mar 29, 2014)

kherman said:


> An upcharge on a guitar that is not sold through a dealer. But, direct from Fender. Yet can be hundreds of dollars above a store bought Strat. That's not a small mark up. That's a huge mark up if you really think about it.
> There's no dealer cost. No dealers markup. Yet, the one I spec'd would be
> $600 over a store bought USA Standard Strat. So, how much is the real markup from Fender's cost to $1850 direct to customer?
> Why not pass that's savings that's not being paid to the dealer onto the customer?
> I just don't see this being successful.



If there were no upcharge for this, and you could buy a build-to-order Fender directly from them for a price equal to or less than the price of a standard Fender from a dealer, that wouldn't be fair to their dealers. Just because the dealer isn't involved in THAT TRANSACTION doesn't mean they cease to exist. Maybe they'll introduce BTO options to dealers, and you'll be able to get these for closer to the price of a standard in the near future, but for now it just wouldn't make sense for them to undercut their dealers.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 29, 2014)

Prices are up. I got my amurican deluxe HSS strat for around 1400 with CA tax. Good luck finding one new at that price now. Wasn't even a year ago!


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 29, 2014)

kherman said:


> Why not pass that's savings that's not being paid to the dealer onto the customer?



Business 101: if you undercut your own distributors, you soon find yourself without distributors. Given the market Fender targets, that's not a good idea, because these people will go in shops and buy what's there.

I work for a video game company, we sell our digital games for more than the boxed versions. Why ? Because else no one would stock us and the physical versions still are a significant part of sales. Significant enough that you want to keep the distributors happy.
No distributor will order boxes while a download is cheaper, and you will lose sales overall.
So, if gamers, who are supposed to be internet-savvy, behave like this, imagine Fender and Gibson buyers...


----------



## KultureDekay (Mar 29, 2014)

mane I just want an affordable seafoam green strat, like the one Kirk Whammet has in the "I Disappear" video.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 29, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because Ibanez, ESP, Schecter, Washburn, Chapman, Rondo, PRS, Jackson, Charvel, EVH, Fernandes, Godin, Kramer, EBMM/SBMM, Parker, and Yamaha.



Fender does offer some unique features and combinations of options even among the companies you just listed, and not everyone has the inclination to take a soldering iron and/or router to everything they touch.


----------



## source field (Mar 29, 2014)

I think the builder is intended for loyal and classic Fender fans who wants a "STRAT/TELE MADE BY FENDER", not just for people who want a "STRAT/TELE" 
(or for blues-rock fans who idolize guitar players like Jeff Beck, SRV, David Gilmour, Eric Clapton, John Mayer).

I'm not good at explaining things but i think you got the idea


----------



## theronaldchase (Mar 30, 2014)

kherman said:


> An upcharge on a guitar that is not sold through a dealer. But, direct from Fender. Yet can be hundreds of dollars above a store bought Strat. That's not a small mark up. That's a huge mark up if you really think about it.
> There's no dealer cost. No dealers markup. Yet, the one I spec'd would be
> $600 over a store bought USA Standard Strat. So, how much is the real markup from Fender's cost to $1850 direct to customer?
> Why not pass that's savings that's not being paid to the dealer onto the customer?
> I just don't see this being successful.



Part of it boil down to what you can have done in bulk (cheaper to build) vs. single order items (which take up company time and materials on a one time deal.)


----------



## HurrDurr (Apr 3, 2014)

I can see a similar feature being introduced involving semi-customs that are Mexican-built at a more affordable price. That would calm everyone down and solve the issues with pricing. Again, the current option is aimed at those that want a Fender American strat in colors and hardware configurations that either haven't been formally introduced by Fender or have but are now difficult to procure in mint/new condition. A Mexican-built option I'd see at anywhere between $1200 at most and maybe somewhere under $999 at least, possibly with a few more offset body shapes and 70's headstocks. Now, would they ever do that? Probably not, as in it really makes no sense to do so and it would _*seriously*_ undermine dealers at that price point. However, It would *definitely* make me happy.


----------



## HurrDurr (Apr 4, 2014)

By the way...



KultureDekay said:


> mane I just want an affordable seafoam green strat, like the one Kirk Whammet has in the "I Disappear" video.



It's way too expensive, but *here's the link*.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 4, 2014)

Or how about this for affordable? American Special Stratocaster® | Stratocaster® Electric Guitars | Fender® Guitars


----------



## LLink2411 (Apr 5, 2014)

eaeolian said:


> Hmm. I can pay $1799 to Fender, or just buy this:
> 
> G&L Legacy Electric Guitar with Tinted Maple Neck Blonde | Musician's Friend
> 
> Not to hard to choose that.



G&L's have some of the stickiest and thick-finished necks I have ever played.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hope not a repost - just saw this. Might be pretty sweet! Still checking it out...

American Design Experience | Design Your Own Fender® Guitar or Bass


----------



## cGoEcYk (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks fun. Too bad they don't offer ebony fretboards.


----------



## Swyse (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...elling-guitars-direct-offer-semi-customs.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...like-fender-taking-page-out-carvins-book.html

I still think its really cool that they are doing it. Its a little rich for my blood, but most new guitars are anyways so I'm not really their target.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 10, 2014)

There is one around here somewhere. 

You can get an american deluxe jazz bass for less which has the rounded neck joint and active/passive pups plus the hip string tree for the A string. In fact, I'd love to snag the one they have down here at GC but I can't justify 1700 bucks for a 4 string bass.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 11, 2014)

It's all a marketing ploy. The options are incredibly limited and they're just using off the shelf, pre-made bodies and necks from various other series, then charging a premium. 

You could cobble together roughly 90% of what you can build from used guitars of the same series for just about the same price and then have two USA Fenders.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 11, 2014)

Have to agree, I came to about the same conclusion after reading through it.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep, was super excited until I saw the extremely limited options.


----------



## Trainwreck1446 (May 8, 2014)

This is too cool.


----------



## Actionman (May 26, 2014)

Great option however limited it is.
Let's get serious, ebony on a Strat.
Options like that are for the elite.
You're talking about changing what makes a classic a classic.

Fender has managed to keep their heritage and nearly identical historical features of it's original designs in this day an age.
It's all about respect for the past.
Only so many combos and choices available in the grand scheme of things from any one corporation.
Simple... Buy another brand or build your own.
Fender ain't going to stray to far away from the nest.
As it should be for such an iconic brand.


----------

